# Vision B Kamado Grill vs MES? Buying new grill help....



## aimcat (Mar 29, 2017)

My husband and I currently have a MES smoker and we have had it for 5 years and it has done great and been very easy to use. I was in Sams yesterday and a Vision Class B Kamado caught my eye. What are these like? Are they hard to use? With the MES we basically set it and pop in what we are smoking and check temps occasionally and then its ready. We had a little wood chips some. But its very easy to use. I like the Kamado can grill and sear, smoke etc. We could get rid of the MES and our Weber propane grill and have just one.

Any advice would be great! Thanks!


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 30, 2017)

IMO, You're asking the million dollar question, everyone is different. We all like different things and have to go about things differently to achieve these goals.

Sure we all like having fun and love the great smoke flavor and taste. I think a lot of it boils down to individuality and the options we like the equipment we use to have or not, the Whistles and Bells?

I am so old school it isn't even funny, Give me a piece of meat and look out, That Bad Boy just been smoked in one sharp or form of another. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Some people require the added features to assure the food safety requirements are being addressed, THIS IS A GOOD THING! The Key is knowing what your are doing, you are doing it safely.

Keep us all posted as to your progress, Pics are even better! Smoke on, Mike


----------



## holyfeld (Mar 30, 2017)

I hear you.

I started with an MES30 years ago. Now have the MES40 with various mods. Nothing like starting a smoke and going back to bed.

Santa brought me a Vision Pro Series C for Christmas. I added a cast iron grate and the Ceramic Grill Store adjustable spider with 1/2 diffuser plates. The MES just can't cook a pizza or create the Maillard reaction. The 1/2 diffuser plates allow me to do different cooks in the "Dragon". Bacon wrapped chicken breast with mixed greens and beets with dill weed.













IMG_2016.jpg



__ holyfeld
__ Mar 30, 2017






And yet, when I want extra smoke on rare meat (such as Santa Maria tri-tip) , nothing beats low and slow in the MES with quick reverse sear on the Char-grill.













IMG_1373.JPG



__ holyfeld
__ Mar 30, 2017






And having the propane Char-grill gives us the option of something quick and grilled.

Have you thought maybe you need a bigger deck, not few grills/smokers?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2017)

A lot depends on your situation---Age, Where you smoke, etc, etc.

I do my smoking with my MES 40 on my Wood front porch, under a Wood ceiling, attached to a 100% Wood Log House.

I worry a lot less about a fire with my MES Wattburner than I would with a Charcoal or Wood fired Smoker on that porch.

Also due to recent happenings, it's enough for me to carry the meat out to my Smoker (without dropping it), without having to carry Pellets, Wood, or Charcoal too.

I just set it for my Temp, put my smoking AMNPS in, close the door, and stroll out there occasionally to look through the window in the door to see that everything is acting normal, until it's time to remove the food. If I need to sear, my Weber "Q" is about 3' to the right of my MES.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 30, 2017)

Apples and Oranges,  If your MES still works and your looking to try something different, go for it.

I'm a stick burner, always have been, But I would like an electric too.

Gary


----------



## browneyesvictim (Mar 30, 2017)

I would have to agree... Burning charcoal/chunks is a lot different than throwing chips/pellets in an electric smoker. I would ditch the propane grill in favor of the Kamado for searing, but keep the MES. But they all each have their place.

That reminds me, I have 2 Webber Gas grills sitting on the back deck now that haven't been used in years! They need to go!


----------



## seenred (Mar 30, 2017)

aimcat said:


> My husband and I currently have a MES smoker and we have had it for 5 years and it has done great and been very easy to use. I was in Sams yesterday and a Vision Class B Kamado caught my eye. What are these like? Are they hard to use? With the MES we basically set it and pop in what we are smoking and check temps occasionally and then its ready. We had a little wood chips some. But its very easy to use. I like the Kamado can grill and sear, smoke etc. We could get rid of the MES and our Weber propane grill and have just one.
> 
> Any advice would be great! Thanks!


Hi aimcat.

If I have this right, what you're really asking is if the kamado can do everything your MES and your gas grill will do...all in one cooker?  The answer to that is yes...you can grill, sear, and smoke in the kamado.  It's probably not as easy (i.e. set and forget) as the MES.  You'll have to feed it charcoal and wood chips/chunks, and you'll have to know more about fire management and temperature control, air flow, smoke production etc., than is required with the MES.  But there are lots of folks who turn out terrific smoked, grilled, and seared food on ceramic cookers.

I hope that answers your question... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## holyfeld (Mar 31, 2017)

SeenRed said:


> Hi aimcat.
> 
> If I have this right, what you're really asking is if the kamado can do everything your MES and your gas grill will do...all in one cooker?  The answer to that is yes...you can grill, sear, and smoke in the kamado.  It's probably not as easy (i.e. set and forget) as the MES.  You'll have to feed it charcoal and wood chips/chunks, and you'll have to know more about fire management and temperature control, air flow, smoke production etc., than is required with the MES.  But there are lots of folks who turn out terrific smoked, grilled, and seared food on ceramic cookers.
> 
> ...


A friend has a BGE and uses this https://bbqguru.com/storenav?categoryid=1&productid=22 for temperature control. I see they have one that works with the Vision B. 

I've read in other forums smokers get 15 - 20 hours of low and slow. I have not tried it myself. While Santa brought my Vision, I'm not sure she's ready for me to drop the $$ for the temp controller.


----------



## seenred (Mar 31, 2017)

holyfeld said:


> A friend has a BGE and uses this https://bbqguru.com/storenav?categoryid=1&productid=22 for temperature control. I see they have one that works with the Vision B.
> 
> I've read in other forums smokers get 15 - 20 hours of low and slow. I have not tried it myself. While Santa brought my Vision, I'm not sure she's ready for me to drop the $$ for the temp controller.


I hear ya brother...most of those temp control setups are pretty spendy.  They're definitely a nice convenience, but fortunately they are not a necessity to effectively run any charcoal-fueled cooker.  In fact, IMHO it's probably a good thing to learn proper temp control through fire management and air flow first, without the assist of a temp control gadget.  I run a Guru in my gravity fed rig, and its nice to have that consistent temp control, but if the power goes out in the middle of a 13 hour brisket cook, I'll still be able to manage my fire and control my temps the old fashioned way....

Red


----------



## hardcookin (Mar 31, 2017)

Kamado's put out smoke nice food. There is a slight learning curve maintaining temp. But once you figure that out you shouldn't have any problems.
With the Kamado you need to make small adjustments till you achieve the temp you want.
I have smoked a lot of homemade apple pies in my Kamado.


----------



## lhedrick (May 14, 2017)

A while back, I was ready to weld up an offset wood smoker and since I love to build stuff I might still do it.  But,  while looking for a tank to start the build I got a smaller kamado just to fill the void till I got the tank to start the build.   After using the kamado, I don't really have any reason to build the offset smoker.  It works so well with charcoal and wood chips I don't really need anything.  It will burn all day at 275 with one load of coal.  Holds temps for hours.   Will get super hot to seer steaks.   With a stone, pizza comes out great.  I don't think there is any way you will not be happy with a kamado even if you still want an MES and have the space,,,,,, why not have both.

Still think I will build a smoker though,  always looking for stuff to weld up.


----------

